# Discharge chute lock controls



## Gunther (Jan 10, 2016)

i have the auto chute on my ariens and it has never worked. has anyone modified or put on a diferent control on theirs ? my old 1032 has a side hand crank and i liked that and i see that some ariens have a hand crank up on the dash can you put on on mine or something else ?


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

It would help if you post the model number of your machine.


----------



## Gunther (Jan 10, 2016)

*926038 00279*

926038 00279


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

What kind of problem are you having? It may be as simple as adjusting the cable. I have similar, if not the same on my machine. And the cable has to be adjusted properly or the chute will not lock down. The adjustment is at the outer end, by the chute.


----------



## buddman (Sep 16, 2014)

there's also a little u shaped metal clip under the plastic cover where you adjust the cable..that engages that gear that locks down the chute
getting cranky trying to figure that thing out,..will sometimes lead to that clip getting squeezed ever so slightly,..and it won't engage properly..had to take it off and open it up a hair,..been fine ever since...just don't lose that little spring inside the clip..


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

I assume your chute control has a bent lever on the top left of the dash that you pull back to release the lock and move the lever to the side to position the chute. The chute deflector is operated by a separate control on right of dash. The rubber gasket that you pull the lever against to unlock is a damper and increases the force needed so I just cut it out to make moving the control much easier.

The Ariens manual says that if the chute lock fails to operate then it is likely the cable is too short, so you need to lengthen it. To adjust the cable remove the cover over the chute mechanism, loosen the rear lock nut on the cable and tighten the forward lock nut. That should allow the pivoting lever (attached to the cable) to move forward and engage with the sector shaft gear and lock the chute. 

There is a small L shaped spring that keeps the "lock pivoting lever" engaged with the sector shaft so that spring may be out of position or broken and would likely cause the same problem.

I have some pictures of the set-up of my machine if you want a general look at the way the parts are assembled. The Ariens owner manual contains a wealth of information and can be downloaded as a pdf from the Ariens site at no charge.

Good luck.


----------



## DOUGNASH (Dec 9, 2014)

Gunther said:


> i have the auto chute on my ariens and it has never worked. has anyone modified or put on a diferent control on theirs ? my old 1032 has a side hand crank and i liked that and i see that some ariens have a hand crank up on the dash can you put on on mine or something else ?


I have to agree with you 100%

What a poor design

I have the same exact machine 28 pro series # 926038

It constantly drifts or does not hold in the position

I just spend 30 minutes trying to adjust it properly as per the manual

It either is too loose and drifts or it locks up and doesn't move at all


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

That was a ridiculous troublesome chute control system. Wonder what the engineers were smoking that day?


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

there was a chute upgrade kit for those blowers. dont remember the part number


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Weird because my works perfectly, and always has.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

RIT333 said:


> Weird because my works perfectly, and always has.


Consider Yourself one of the lucky ones. Plastic+Cables=Problems


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Jackmels said:


> Consider Yourself one of the lucky ones. Plastic+Cables=Problems


I think we are talking about different systems. The current system is steel + cable = very quick and precise chute positioning that stays put. The only plastic is in the cover and the pivot washer. This is the system posted by DOUGNASH.

I am not familiar with other Ariens quick chute systems that seem to be predominantly plastic? But I am not familiar with older Ariens.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Plastic Parts + Cables=Problems


----------



## Rich (Jan 24, 2016)

Just used my 30" SHO Platinium for the first time today. Had the same issue, when it was stuck I just pulled the cable back a bit and then it would freely rotate with the Stick. Going to tighten the cable and hopefully that will allow it to operate smoothly.


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

Completely agree. I've adjusted mine several times. It works, for a while, but only locks in 50% of the time. 

IT'S A LOUSY DESIGN.

It's too touchy and requires constant adjustment to keep working. I end up adjusting and cussing too much of the time. When it locks in hard right, it refuses to lock in when hard left (or vise versa).


----------



## djc11369 (Feb 17, 2014)

You can add me to the agree list of it's a lousy design. It would have been a better design, or maybe worked better, if they had made the locking fingers work on a separate squeeze lever on the stick. The current design works half-a*s at best, I'm always cursing it.

You can add the light that shines up into your face blinding you to the list of lousy designs. Contact them and they'll send you a sticker to "fix it". I think that's as near literal to a band-aid fix as I've ever heard of.


----------



## bwr-nepa (Mar 23, 2017)

I spent hours last night trying to get my quick chute to lock in place. It floats around while blowing snow. I followed the instructions in the manual (tightening and loosening the hex nuts) to no avail. Well, it turns out that there is a spring coiled around the locking mechanism that is known to fall out of place. One end of the spring extends from the top of the mechanism, but the other end can unfortunately falls out of its intended location. That other end needs to be pushed inside of the large (roughly 1/2" diam) hole that is on the front of the bracket. That is what allows the mechanism to function. Works like a champ now! Here is a link with pictures:
http://www.diyforums.net/i-have-an-...k-turn-chute-rotation-update-...-9024414.html


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

That seems to look like mine - as I recall, and I don't see any plastic in that one, not remember any plastic in mine - except for the bushing. Again, I feel that mine works perfect.


----------

